# Next tool on my wish list



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Columbia Taping Tools 7 in. Quick Clean Flat Finisher Box fatboy


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

They have a 7" ?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> They have a 7" ?


noooo looks like I have to get the 8"


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Why are you getting a 8" do you run 8" then 10" or just want to get it to use on no coat. I personally run 10" then 12" fatboys


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Can always run an 8/12 combination..... Actually I think I may like the 8/12 better than the 10/12


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Can always run an 8/12 combination..... Actually I think I may like the 8/12 better than the 10/12


 What combo are you using on that N/G Light weight board ? 14/24??


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

They make a 7" I have one. It's just not available as a fatboy. 

Sometimes I'll just run 7-10 and that's all that's needed, usually though its 10-12 mainly cause the 7 doesn't hold enough to go very far, an 8" fatboy would be awesome.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Scott have you had a chance yet to use that 12" fatboy .... It will be heaven compared to your TT glad I was able to help you out


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Not yet, but I'm itching to try it. Thanks again Andrew, how about the 3.5"?

Thanks again, it's nice when a deal works out like that.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Nope not yet I won't be doing any taping for awhile doing those renos I was telling you about. so 3 houses for that and I also don't really run the angle box I use CP tube and tin flushers..... Lol I just asked Bernie cause I have 2 10" fatboys and 2 12" fatboys But in the end I'm just glad I was able to help out a buddy... I do have a couple houses and condos coming up in couple weeks so I will try it out there


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would like to have a 7 " fatboy
:jester:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> What combo are you using on that N/G Light weight board ? 14/24??


We are actually getting regular N/G board right now :yes:. Haven't seen too many problems that are board related on point-up so I'm assuming either the board is decent or our finishers are doing a great job. Certainteed board is good, N/G is good, Lightroc is decent. The only board I didn't really care for is Eagle roc.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I would like to have a 7 " fatboy
> :jester:


I have one  its awesome !!  think its a drywall master tools..


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Toontowntaper said:


> Scott have you had a chance yet to use that 12" fatboy .... It will be heaven compared to your TT glad I was able to help you out


Might depend on what kind of work one is doing, as to whether it might be comparative heaven.

I found 12" FatBoys to be awkward some, when compared to my 12" Columbia finishing box - harder to handle, manoeuver. Harder to leave as nice a finish coat - although the 12" FatBoy does do a righteous enough job of it, as well.

And with the larger throat opening on the FatBoy, the mud can come out easier, when you don't want it to.
But still a good box. And the extra distance can be nice, when running volume.

8 and 10" FatBoys - :yes:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

What do you use the 8" Fatboy for, filling flats? Could you use it for coating off angles? Been wanting to try out a smaller box.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

RenoRob said:


> What do you use the 8" Fatboy for, filling flats? Could you use it for coating off angles? Been wanting to try out a smaller box.


Been using my 7" TT PA for off angles. Works great!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

RenoRob said:


> What do you use the 8" Fatboy for, filling flats? Could you use it for coating off angles? Been wanting to try out a smaller box.


Before I started doing the 2buck double boxing approach with my 1st box size, I'd at times do 3 boxing sizes on some stand ups, because of how stand ups in commercial can so often leave a high side to have to feather out.

For flats, I've been meaning for the longest time to try 8" and 12", vs. 10" and 12". Think the 8/12 just might be a nicer combo for the finish, and which some others here have thought the same.

I'll also box bulkheads at times, especially the undersides when there's enough of it. On the odd occasion I've used an 8" for the 1st time round.

I've also boxed internal and external angled No-Coat with an 8". It did a nice job of it.

Running a strip of mud with an 8" over butt joints, to bury the tape before boxing the sides with something wider, could be another way to use it if wanted.

A FatBoy's volume helps make much of that kind of boxing make more sense.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Might depend on what kind of work one is doing, as to whether it might be comparative heaven.
> 
> I found 12" FatBoys to be awkward some, when compared to my 12" Columbia finishing box - harder to handle, manoeuver. Harder to leave as nice a finish coat - although the 12" FatBoy does do a righteous enough job of it, as well.
> 
> ...


I haven't had any problems running my fatboys. I also run my mud thicker so that there is less shrink back which helps to control the mud from pouring out of the wider opening. I wouldn't mind a 8" just to use on off angles. other then that for myself it would be sitting on my shelf. 

Also I wouldn't even compare Columbia to TT almost 2 different leagues of boxes lol. But that's just my opinion and I now have all Columbia tools minus the TT angle box


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"2 different leagues of boxes"


In what way?

I'm not brand loyal and use a variety of the different names ( exception Columbia ) available.

My boxes are TT PA and wouldn't hesitate to buy them again if needed. Unfortunately, I've found Some of their other products to be lacking.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I found with TT they didn't run as smoothly as my fatboys .... 

Also I'm not brand loyal I do have other tools of different brands but I do prefer to use my Columbia tools as a primary tool.... And use my TT and G2 stuff as back up 

In the end if the box is able to produce a fine finish then its all that matters in the end. Each their own right.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Toontowntaper said:


> I haven't had any problems running my fatboys. I also run my mud thicker so that there is less shrink back which helps to control the mud from pouring out of the wider opening. I wouldn't mind a 8" just to use on off angles. other then that for myself it would be sitting on my shelf.
> 
> Also I wouldn't even compare Columbia to TT almost 2 different leagues of boxes lol. But that's just my opinion and I now have all Columbia tools minus the TT angle box


Besides the extra box and mud weight, the thicker mud, with a bigger box top plate on the FatBoy to have to push against, means more of a body workout. Okay enough when your body is healthy enough. But over time that can go, when putting it under such extra demands.

Before I went to 2buck's boxing style, the FatBoy 12" made more sense. Now that a tighter 12" box skim to finish things is all that's needed, the FB 12" isn't as necessary.

I'm imagining what Scott is used to, with his TT box. If he finds the FatBoy differs in certain ways he doesn't really care for - like not being able to finesse quite so much - the option of the regular size Columbia finishing box is there. It's a preferred size choice among most all of the longer term finishers I've worked with as well, who've run 12" FatBoys.

But don't get me wrong. In my view, the 12" FB is still a good box.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I know what your saying and I agree the fatboy does get heavy after a long day you can feel it in the arms. 

I was just asking Scott if he was able to try the fatboy out because we traded angle head for fatboy I won at the consolidated gypsum show. 

I also have used other boxes but me personally I like my fatboys


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

So how does the capacity of the 8" fatboy compare to the standard 10"? I've only run an 8" once and hated it, it seemed I spent more time filling the box than running it. I've always just run the 10" twice then the 12 to skim.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

still thinking about the Planex LHS 225 just pricey

had the same thoughts before I bought the mudrunner 
but that was a good buy it realy does work well


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I think the next drywall tool I get will be a cp tube:yes: they have lots of uses and it seems someone told me they were better than an angle box


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> still thinking about the Planex LHS 225 just pricey
> 
> had the same thoughts before I bought the mudrunner
> but that was a good buy it realy does work well


Same here, I think the Planex is next up for me. Man the thing is $$$ though. If I could stop buying other stuff maybe I could get the Planex (just bought new tool boxes)  I checked it out on display at Hartville Hardware, it's sweeeet. Someone on here said it's like showing up to work, opening the case and putting a sniper rifle together. Pretty much :lol:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

chris said:


> I think the next drywall tool I get will be a cp tube:yes: they have lots of uses and it seems someone told me they were better than an angle box


get a good one ...they work great:thumbup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Do it! The Planex is awesome. It's like going from hand finishing to boxes. Plus you have 30 days to try it out and it impresses the hell out if customers.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Do it! The Planex is awesome. It's like going from hand finishing to boxes. Plus you have 30 days to try it out and it impresses the hell out if customers.


 
hi sask was just about to send you a email about the planex

to see if you could convince me to buy one
i think you did pls give more info
tips sand paper your using thx


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DrywallerDustin said:


> So how does the capacity of the 8" fatboy compare to the standard 10"? I've only run an 8" once and hated it, it seemed I spent more time filling the box than running it. I've always just run the 10" twice then the 12 to skim.


8" FatBoy is supposed to hold what a regular 10" holds (and a 10" FatBoy, what a regular 12" holds).


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I use the festool 240 grit and get the soft pad kit it makes a big difference. With a new paper start on the screws to break it in then it will wrap around the edge of the pad a bit. 
There is a lot of good info here
http://festoolownersgroup.com/festool-tools-accessories/consolidated-qa-for-planex-and-ct-autoclean/
And if you search there are a couple other reviews on it.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 13, 2013)

I run base coat to tape in, base coat in 8', topcoat in 10', topcoat in 12'
Comes up awesome.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> I think the next drywall tool I get will be a cp tube:yes: they have lots of uses and it seems someone told me they were better than an angle box


Maybe not better, just more easy to run:yes:

Remember your young, so the angle box may not bother you (your one vid showed you running it with ease).

Think we started pulling out the cp tube for high stuff etc,,, then after a while, we would just keep doing the house with it. Got to the point no one wanted to use the angle box. The cp tube brings no body pain with it......

lets face it with the tools

With the zook, at first, you couldn't stop looking forward to run it, it has cool factor written all over it, but the next day you feel it.

Boxes, you go ah chit I got to run them today, at first your like "big deal, so easy to run" but after a while, you start to feel them when doing a big shack.

The angle box, always dreaded that day, and the next days body pain from using it.

The compound tube,,, you don't even think about them, their easy to run, and theres no pain the next day:thumbup:

Just don't forget to toss in a bead and angle applicator too:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

The mud heads ( applicators) is the main reason I want. I will be 40 in December so Im no spring chicken But yea the tools will wear on ya:yes:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

My tapetech and Columbia 12s. Can you spot the difference


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Can I answer Scott lol even though we talked about it before..


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Go ahead. I noticed it the second I got my 10" fatboy. It was like "oh, **** thats why.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

The TT box has a nice flat blade so you had fun coating with that. With out a natural crown to the blade it made the 12" coat to much of a skim coat and wiped off to much 

The Columbia Box has a nice crown to it. Which will now help you skim out easier without taking the mud all off. 


Although you might be able to adjust the TT box with some new set screws. Try getting some under the tension bar and use another one on top to hold it in place just an idea. 


Let me know after you use the Columbia where you noticed the differences... Between the fatboy and standard boxes if the fatboy was awkward to Maneuver and the weight difference. Also don't let the damn box slam down on your fingers when it's full it hurts lol


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Set screws wouldn't do a damn thing, that's the way it came out of the box. I didn't know any better as my mentor had just bought the same set just before he canned me. I think 2buck has a trick involving a 2x4 to fix it.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol well the good thing Is you can now put that on display in the house. Lisa might not like that but it's like a trophy tell her. 

2buck is a very smart guy I've been reading his posts and going to try his boxing method out along with the zook in the tranny oil see I that helps it run smoother also replacing my cable to see if that helps the skipping problem I was talking to Bernie about


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

saskataper said:


> Set screws wouldn't do a damn thing, that's the way it came out of the box. I didn't know any better as my mentor had just bought the same set just before he canned me. I think 2buck has a trick involving a 2x4 to fix it.


Was it like that from day one?

My one newer TT box - a 10" Power Assist for the odd harder to box areas - started with a decent enough shape to the blade (decent enough for what I needed it for), but it didn't seem to take too long before it lost its curve. 'Built to specs', as new CEO Mike from TT said to me, when I was questioning him on some things. 

A few have mentioned 2X4. I think Aaron from Columbia said edge of a table for him - &/or a 2X4 clamped down to a table. Run the blade edge back and forth on it a few times (with the tensioner on '0'), then check its curve.


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Set screws wouldn't do a damn thing, that's the way it came out of the box. I didn't know any better as my mentor had just bought the same set just before he canned me. I think 2buck has a trick involving a 2x4 to fix it.



http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/first-time-box-setup-help-needed-1434/#post16298

Much good info in that thread.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

just called walltools:thumbup: 8'' is in the mail


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> just called walltools:thumbup: 8'' is in the mail


Congrats icerock hope you enjoy it..... Maybe I shoulda grabbed a 8" instead of a 10" when when Columbia gave away free pump when you spend $1600 and free 8" when you spend $3200+...... seems like everyone who uses them likes them


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Congrats icerock hope you enjoy it..... Maybe I shoulda grabbed a 8" instead of a 10" when when Columbia gave away free pump when you spend $1600 and free 8" when you spend $3200+...... seems like everyone who uses them likes them


I have a 7'' but the door is a pain in the butt and my Columbia 10'' fat boy works great. very easy to clean. I thought on big jobs I would go with the 8'' 10'' 12'' on small jobs use the 8'' and finnish my hand.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> I have a 7'' but the door is a pain in the butt and my Columbia 10'' fat boy works great. very easy to clean. I thought on big jobs I would go with the 8'' 10'' 12'' on small jobs use the 8'' and finnish my hand.


Why not just go 10" then 12"


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Why not just go 10" then 12"


 
i HAVE A 10'' FATBOY AND A 12 FOR SKIM COAT MY 7'' BOX i USE FOR DRYTAPE JOBS AND THE ONE i HAVE THE DOOR IS HARD TO GET OFF .WITH THE FAT BOY i WILL NOT HAVE TO FILL IT SO MANY TIMES:thumbup:
SO i WILL HAVE A 2 3 5 7 8F 10F 12 BOX TOOLS


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

looking for Stainless steel tin snips can anyone help me ?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> looking for Stainless steel tin snips can anyone help me ?


I use Irwin stainless snips, they've served me well for many a year, it can cut a stainless broadknife and retain it's edge :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

wow ...walltools is fast :jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

yes ...I used it today...this tool rocks:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> yes ...I used it today...this tool rocks:thumbup:


Good on ya icerock - always a good feeling using that new tool just after it arrives. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> yes ...I used it today...this tool rocks:thumbup:


Looks like you might of convinced me to grab a 8" fatboy congrats on the new tool.....maybe I will change it up and go 8"-10" or 8"-12"


But with all the trim Tex mudset I bought and the drill & cut out tool it will have to wait till next. Payday


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> yes ...I used it today...this tool rocks:thumbup:


Nice when a tool says 'Commercial Grade' on it, and it is (besides the extra volume).


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Looks like you might of convinced me to grab a 8" fatboy congrats on the new tool.....maybe I will change it up and go 8"-10" or 8"-12"
> 
> 
> But with all the trim Tex mudset I bought and the drill & cut out tool it will have to wait till next. Payday


next job going to try a 8'' 10'' on my seams:thumbup:
I have been very happy with my 10'' fat boy I had to get the 8" fat boy
there is one thing I did not like ...its not a one peace rubber seal like on my 10"


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I think I like my 8 more then my 10 !!!! this fat boy rocks:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nlE801e7Q8s

this is my next tool :yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nlE801e7Q8s
> 
> this is my next tool :yes:


Is it available in the states yet?


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Which one ice rock the CP tube or the corner finisher cause I would love them both lol


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nlE801e7Q8s
> 
> this is my next tool :yes:


PM saska ice, He has the one on trial doing the rounds next, He could send it to you for a go :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> PM saska ice, He has the one on trial doing the rounds next, He could send it to you for a go :thumbsup:


 Its in the mail :thumbup: I should have it next week


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> Is it available in the states yet?


 
walltools will post them soon...I think I got the first one


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Which one ice rock the CP tube or the corner finisher cause I would love them both lol


the finisher...I do like the tupe but I like the one i made:yes: I have 6 tubes and the one I like the best is the clear one :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I got it today:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I got it today:thumbup:


Sex???


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Sex???


....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Sex???


no...I got this sexy tool http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nlE801e7Q8s:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, It looks so clean and unused still, I presume thats the tester??


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Wow, It looks so clean and unused still, I presume thats the tester??


I think I like it...did use it today:thumbup: no its not the tester


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> no...I got this sexy tool http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nlE801e7Q8s:thumbup:


 You run a machine head with a tube ice?:blink:?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> You run a machine head with a tube ice?:blink:?


 had to try it


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> had to try it


How'd that work for ya, Ice?

I have run my angle heads on the tube..not my favorite. But have wondered if a lighter head would work better.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

well I did try it but the corners were 2nd coated so I need to try it after my tape coat...I dont know if I LIKE IT ...but I will say it did look better then the flusher ...and I dont think it will work on the 3 ways unless its dry ...I will let you know


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> How'd that work for ya, Ice?
> 
> I have run my angle heads on the tube..not my favorite. But have wondered if a lighter head would work better.


half to agree

House I just finished today, I was saying in a different thread the direct flushing was not looking too bad when doing it. Using a 2.5 DM on a tapepro tube, over top of a 3.5 can-am (always went 2.5 dm then 3.5 can-am indirect flush).........

Lets just say I felt like my arms were going to fall off today, sponging out 10,000 sq in angles,,,,, f'n lines and pin holes every where:furious:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> half to agree
> 
> House I just finished today, I was saying in a different thread the direct flushing was not looking too bad when doing it. Using a 2.5 DM on a tapepro tube, over top of a 3.5 can-am (always went 2.5 dm then 3.5 can-am indirect flush).........
> 
> Lets just say I felt like my arms were going to fall off today, sponging out 10,000 sq in angles,,,,, f'n lines and pin holes every where:furious:


Yep, sometimes it pays to follow the K.I.S.S. method.. keep it simple stupid...o wait....... isn't there somebody else on here who follows that mantra???:whistling2:

Ahhh maybe not can't think of who it would be:blink::whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> half to agree
> 
> House I just finished today, I was saying in a different thread the direct flushing was not looking too bad when doing it. Using a 2.5 DM on a tapepro tube, over top of a 3.5 can-am (always went 2.5 dm then 3.5 can-am indirect flush).........
> 
> Lets just say I felt like my arms were going to fall off today, sponging out 10,000 sq in angles,,,,, f'n lines and pin holes every where:furious:


 you can change flushers on a job....its a mess I did that with better then ever then hit it with a blueline...wow


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> Yep, sometimes it pays to follow the K.I.S.S. method.. keep it simple stupid...o wait....... isn't there somebody else on here who follows that mantra???:whistling2:
> 
> Ahhh maybe not can't think of who it would be:blink::whistling2:


It's called being to cheap to go get a new 3.5 can-am wiper:thumbup:

Plus I have been having to change things up a bit, since 2bjr is gone. Doing little tweeks here and there. One system that was a success, was using a CT and flat applicator to get the ceiling screws , then chase them down with a knife on a pole............ since my belly gets in my way to do up my stilts:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's called being to cheap to go get a new 3.5 can-am wiper:thumbup:
> 
> Plus I have been having to change things up a bit, since 2bjr is gone. Doing little tweeks here and there. One system that was a success, was using a CT and flat applicator to get the ceiling screws , then chase them down with a knife on a pole............ since my belly gets in my way to do up my stilts:whistling2:


Is that for first coat?? Could you just use a cp with no head, Just dab the screws and wipe maybe.

Actually edit, I forgot how many screws you have, Back to flat head.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

what if changed the 3 inch spotter to lay more mud so it dont dry so fast then use my XPK to wipe it...going to try it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> what if changed the 3 inch spotter to lay more mud so it dont dry so fast then use my XPK to wipe it...going to try it


That could work, but I have the blades on my spotter set perfect, so not screwing with it.

Plus 90% of our ceilings get spray, so only one coat is needed.

Not as fast as being on the stilts, but I can reach higher than most stilts:thumbup:, but it's faster than climbing up a bench all the time.

Plus the next day when I walked into the house after doing it, it looked like someone did a neat job by hand, not machine, they looked all pretty like:yes:

Will half to take a pic on the next house I start friday:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Wow, It looks so clean and unused still, I presume thats the tester??


Caz, i still have it! i'm super busy at the moment!!! I will get onto it soon!!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> ............ since my belly gets in my way to do up my stilts:whistling2:


join the club  http://thebiggestloser.com.au/


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> half to agree
> 
> House I just finished today, I was saying in a different thread the direct flushing was not looking too bad when doing it. Using a 2.5 DM on a tapepro tube, over top of a 3.5 can-am (always went 2.5 dm then 3.5 can-am indirect flush).........
> 
> Lets just say I felt like my arms were going to fall off today, sponging out 10,000 sq in angles,,,,, f'n lines and pin holes every where:furious:


I have just one word for you MUDRUNNER :yes:


----------

